# Some general Cyprus relocation questions for expats



## 99nunkey (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi all,

I have just found this forum online, and I must say it is exactly what I'm looking for, so thanks to all who make it available.

My girlfriend and I have been thinking about moving to Cyprus, and have just returned from a lovely holiday in Paralimni. We stayed in Agia Triada, a few yards from the beach - walking around November in only shorts = fantastic 

We are looking to leave the UK, and have our options open as to where in the world to go, but Cyprus seems to fit the following criteria we are wanting to move for:

a) Cheaper base and bigger bang for our buck than we get in the UK - I work online, so my income is mobile and fixed, but find it hard to get ahead in the UK financially whilst my income is slowly growing.

b) Warmer, year-round climate.

c) To escape the ever-growing state/laws/lack of privacy, nanny state, sensationalist/pop culture associated with the UK, for a more free, class-less, community-minded culture (we accept that we would lose out on SOME things, but believe the overall general day-to-day life is happier in Cyprus).

I am learning Greek, and we have no preference of living in an expat or Cypriot community.

We have no children, and don't need to look for work, as I work online.

So I wonder if some established expats may kindly offer an answer to the following questions, please:

1) We will travel the country a bit to see where we like best. Where do most people recommend, north or south Cyprus?

2) Next to our villa were a retired couple who, after living in Cyprus for years, are looking to move back to the UK. They said that it's getting expensive in Cyprus, "things are getting bad", and that the Cypriots are not fond of the British. What are your experiences? We personally made an effort to speak Greek, were polite, and never had any problems. I believe you get what you give.

3) We would be looking for basic accommodation at first - roughly 400 Euros per month. In your experience, what percentage would you say living costs in Cyprus are of UK living costs - excluding rent/mortgage, so just food, utilities, clothing, social, etc.

Many thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

1) The north is a dodgy place to buy and is much more underdeveloped than the south. I like the north but prefer to live south. most expats do the same.

2) It is getting much more expensive in CY and you will find loads of posts on here.. generally its considered the same as the uk but the salaries are less.. also property is higher on the whole.. My personal opinion is that everything costs more in CY.

The Cypriots have issues with the british due to history (colonial masters etc and provoking division with turks etc). Add to this the fact that jobs are disappearing and CY has a huge migration issue and you soon get resentment.. "those british scum who screwed is and then armed and encouraged the turks to invade are now taking our jobs.." Obviously this attitude is actually historically inaccurate but they teach this bull in schools so you cant blame them (my sons had an independence day at school and were made to feel like cr4p)...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Nunkey, welcome to the forum.

I would agree with Zeebo that the North is a very dodgy place but much of the rest take with a pinch of salt. Our Zeebo is known for being a pessimist
Certainly some Cypriots have an issue with foreigners but then the reason we left the Uk is because it is flooded with foreigners who contribute nothing but take, take, take. We were feeling like foreigners in our own country and prefer to be foreigners in someone elses country. We work, contribute to the system and on the whole find that the Cypriots accept us with a few exceptions. We have some very good Cypriot friends.
Nowhere is perfect but Cyprus is certainly closer to perfect than the UK t hese days IMO.
Cost of living when everything is taken into consideration is roughly on a par with the UK. Some things are more, others are less. If you shop locally, use the fruit markets and local shops and also the discount shops which are springing up everywhere you will find the cost of living not bad.
The East side of the island is not a place I would choose to live. I would recommend the Paphos area, much prettier, better all year round climate, lovely little villages in the foothills where they welcome Brits. If you live in one of the villages you are likely to find fruit and veg left on your doorstep by neighbours on a regular basis.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I would be shocked if any of the Cypriots you have described were not dinosaurs from a generation which does not like change. I've met Brits who despise Cypriots as well because of historical reasons from the 50s so it's swings and roundabouts. I believe younger generations of Cypriots are not so narrow minded as a lot now have university level education.

In answer to your other questions 99nunkey. 

1) They speak Turkish in the northern side so your Greek won't get very far there, plus with Northern Cyprus only being recognised by Turkey and infrastructure being well behind the south there are less benefits to living on the Turkish side.

3) Not sure what 400 euros a month would get you outside Limassol but in Limassol you'd probably be looking at a studio or 1 bedroom apartment. Also unsure how much electricity and water is nowadays but you don't have to pay the ridiculous levels of council tax and the tv license you do in the UK. Things may be getting more expensive in Cyprus (I don't see it everywhere personally) however even though the salaries are lower, salaries are not income taxed until you hit 19000 euros a year. 

Finally English is widely spoken on the island, everyone learns it in public school.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

In the Paphos area €400 would get a 2 bedroom apartment. There are plenty advertised at between €400 and €500 and most will take an offer a little below the asking price.
In some areas it will even be enough for a 2 bedroom townhouse.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Definately the eastern side, all that lovely open space with the Troodos mountains shimmering in the distance, field after field of orchard groves with the scent of orange and lemon wafting on the warm evening breeze. Mile after mile of golden sandy beaches running into the azure blue sea.
What is there in the west? Hill after hill of scorched rock with dusty villages scattered around them, rock and stoney coves with hardly a grain of sand in sight. If you do go to the west make sure you take ear plugs to drown out the clickety click of zimmer frames struggling up the hills .
Only joking but the east is very nice as now doubt you found on your holiday, just don't consider the north (the land of carpet baggers).


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

JonandGaynor said:


> Definately the eastern side, all that lovely open space with the Troodos mountains shimmering in the distance, field after field of orchard groves with the scent of orange and lemon wafting on the warm evening breeze. Mile after mile of golden sandy beaches running into the azure blue sea.
> What is there in the west? Hill after hill of scorched rock with dusty villages scattered around them, rock and stoney coves with hardly a grain of sand in sight. If you do go to the west make sure you take ear plugs to drown out the clickety click of zimmer frames struggling up the hills .
> Only joking but the east is very nice as now doubt you found on your holiday, just don't consider the north (the land of carpet baggers).


Isn't it strange how everyone sees things differently.
The East coast all we see is a flat moonscape with huge estates that remind us of Milton Keynes.
On the West coast we have vineyards, orange and almond groves and the troodos mountains in the backgorund. We have the beautiful paphos forest, Cedar valley, lots of historical archeology and of course Aphrodites rock.
The only thing that the East coast has is the miles of sandy beaches but that is why the lager louts and drunken bimbos go there for their holidays.
My idea of hell

We all have our ideas of what is heaven and what is hell don't we?
Now please excuse me while I dust off my zimmer frame


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Veronica
That would be a sight for sore eyes

(" please excuse me while I dust off my zimmer frame ")


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Monty said:


> Hi Veronica
> That would be a sight for sore eyes
> 
> (" please excuse me while I dust off my zimmer frame ")


 I can never understand why people think Paphos is full olf nothing but oldies.
Yes retired people tend to choose paphos because on the whole it is a better area than the East coast, but there are also a lot of young people and young families.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Having to work for a living - we have to live in Nicosia. If I had a choice between the two east or west, they both have their pluses and minuses. The big minus for the east is that it dies down from November till about May. If I had a choice I would pick the Paphos area.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I suspect Paphos is seen as a place where people go to retire since the population of the place is somewhere between 50000 to 80000 so expats (and their age) tend to stick out that much more than they would lets say Nicosia or Limassol.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

zin said:


> I suspect Paphos is seen as a place where people go to retire since the population of the place is somewhere between 50000 to 80000 so expats (and their age) tend to stick out that much more than they would lets say Nicosia or Limassol.


Why would anyone go to retire in Nicosia or Limassol?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

theresoon said:


> Why would anyone go to retire in Nicosia or Limassol?


Ok I'll bite, what's wrong with Nicosia or Limassol that only Paphos can offer?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> Ok I'll bite, what's wrong with Nicosia or Limassol that only Paphos can offer?


Nicosia and Limassol are totally manic. Too much traffic, to much noise. Not exactly peaceful places. But then as they are the commercial and government centres of the island they are hardly likely to be peaceful. 
Plus Nicosia is a hot humid hell hole in the summer which is why the Nicosians try to escape whenever they can either to the coast or the mountains.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

zin said:


> Ok I'll bite, what's wrong with Nicosia or Limassol that only Paphos can offer?


they are much more expensive. You cann't get an apartment in Nicosia for less than 600e and I think same applies for Limassol. Groceries are also more expensive.

Big urban sprawl without the actual city feel.

the weather in the summer.

for Nicosia lack of the sea, anywhere to walk.

traffic.

Should I continue?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I think you are being a bit harsh on Limassol, i.e. putting it in the same bracket as Nicosia.

The weather is nothing like Nicosia in the summer, it's more comparable to Paphos and Larnaca, maybe a couple of degrees hotter at worst. The traffic is also not comparable, I can't imagine anything worse than spending a single minute in the Nicosia traffic during rush hour.

A lot of people in Limassol also commute to Nicosia from work as most international companies are based in the capital. There's also a good 100,000 less people living in Limassol than Nicosia so it's not as congested. 

Obviously this is just my opinion but it's based upon growing up and living in the country for over 20 years. With the waterfront project completed (i.e. you can walk down most of the coastline now, stop for a coffee etc...) and other projects under way such as the Marina the place is becoming more desirable.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Weather wise I was referring only to Nicosia as a hot humid hell hole in the summer. I lived in Limassol many years ago and loved it then but I hate it now apart from the sea front area with that lovely long promenade. We occassionally go to Limassol for a stroll along there and a mooch around the shops in St Andrews street but I would not like to live there these days. Paphos is much more like the Limassol I remember from years ago and much more to my taste these days.


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

99nunkey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just found this forum online, and I must say it is exactly what I'm looking for, so thanks to all who make it available.
> 
> ...


I would agree with some of the comments that have been posted but disagree with others. Nothing new there then!!

I spent 6 years living in the Eastern end of the island and the beaches are much better, nearer to the main airport, only a short drive to the capital if you want to go etc. 

Costs are pretty much the same as the UK, or even higher if I were pushed to say which I thought was the most expensive. 

Ref living/working options.. if you have a truly mobile work then you can live anywhere and your 400 euros would rent you a lovely villa with a private pool in the north of the island. I would fully agree that buying there at the moment is not advised but renting would be fine and you would get loads more there for your money. Internet etc. is all up to date now, it certainly wasn't a few years ago but is now. Fantastic scenery and restaurants etc.. Turkish is the main language but English is widely spoken so not a problem there at all. In truth you should have a visit before committing yourself... I think that you would be pleasantly surprised.

You seem to be in a very good position with all the choices... a little bit of personal research would stand you in good stead. Everyone on here, although well meant and I include myself in this, is putting in advice from a personal perspective, although estate agents will of course try to steer you towards their area for obvious reasons, and at the end of the day it is your perspective that matters. Go visit the east of the island, the west and the north.. then you can make an informed decision.

Good luck

Paul


----------



## 99nunkey (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow,

I never expected this to turn into such an informative thread. Can I say thank you to all that have contributed - you've all been very helpful, and this information has been more than useful.

May I ask, what are taxes like in Cyprus - income tax, council tax (or equivalent, etc)? If living costs are not much different to the UK, then I see myself saving money in Cyprus on lower rent and taxes - would I be correct?

Thanks again.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

99nunkey. Income tax (for the Republic of Cyprus) is covered here: Cyprus Tax Laws Tax System Cyprus. - WorldWide-Tax.com

The equivalent of council tax in Cyprus is 3 seperate taxes - property tax, health tax (for clearing the bins) and sewage tax. The total will range from about 150 to 300 euros a year.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

gloucester_geezer said:


> , although estate agents will of course try to steer you towards their area for obvious reasons, Good luck
> 
> Paul


If that was a dig at me you are way off the mark.
nunky wants to rent and I don't do much in the way of rentals.
As for sales I have properties at both ends of the island so I have no ulterior motive for recommending the Paphos area. I just prefer this area for a number of reasons.
When we go over to the East coast on business, viewings with clients etc I cannot get back 'home' to Paphos quickly enough.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Slightly off topic but looking to invest back home at some point - in your opinion Veronica when do you think property will start going up again? I've been told it will remain constant for a few years yet, I've been told by the end of next year and I've been told within the next 2 years.

I don't want to miss the boat and seriously considering in investing in a 1 bedroom apartment near the beach.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> Slightly off topic but looking to invest back home at some point - in your opinion Veronica when do you think property will start going up again? I've been told it will remain constant for a few years yet, I've been told by the end of next year and I've been told within the next 2 years.
> 
> I don't want to miss the boat and seriously considering in investing in a 1 bedroom apartment near the beach.


I don't think prices will drop any further as they are already down and for cash buyers there are some good bargains as many vendors will take offers a lot lower than the asking price.
I would not like to speculate on how long before prices rise though, that depends on far too many factors that can't be predicted.


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

Veronica said:


> If that was a dig at me you are way off the mark.
> nunky wants to rent and I don't do much in the way of rentals.
> As for sales I have properties at both ends of the island so I have no ulterior motive for recommending the Paphos area. I just prefer this area for a number of reasons.
> When we go over to the East coast on business, viewings with clients etc I cannot get back 'home' to Paphos quickly enough.


Veronica,

It was a general statement; if anyone said that they were looking to buy or rent in an area and asked which area... then I would expect ANY estate agent to steer them to their own area. My comment was NOT aimed at you.. I don't know you Veronica and most certainly do not have any axe to grind with you. Don't be so touchy!!


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

99nunkey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just found this forum online, and I must say it is exactly what I'm looking for, so thanks to all who make it available.
> 
> ...


1) I think it has to be the South, the north is pictureque and has enormous potential, but carries too much baggage, not least of which is the lack of intrenational recognition and potential for complications in the future...
2)Yes things are expensive, there's a recession and unemployment is high. Generally Cypriots have Greek mentality when it comes to foreigners - all non-Greeks are considered with a spetrum of xenophobia ranging from misplaced sympathy to full-blown hatred. Brits on the whole are welcomed, but historical reasons dictate a patriotic mistrust. I'm definately treated differently by Cypriotswhen it is revealed that my wife is Cypriot. I've experienced my fair share of blind loathing for no apparent reason. On the whole I find Cypriots on a one-to-one basis to be kind, warm, generous and friendly - but the default mode for the unintroduced is one of rude indifference (note that I live in Nicosia which may be different from other areas as Nicosians are renowned for their offishsness to non-family)...
3) Cyprus is pretty much the same as UK (probably a bit more expensive) but things are slowly improving with European membership bringing in some competition - but on the whole the Europe experiment is proving difficult with manyinfringement proceedings agianst correuption and sharp practices in most sectors...


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

as Nicosians are renowned for their offishsness to non-family

And to family alike if they have been away long enough or for no apparent reason.


----------

